# Bosh for Bynum done deal?!? (No this isnt a bump)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Got this from another board...take it for what it is worth


> Rhettmatic wrote:On the BS Report today, Bill Simmons and Marc Stein kicked around some things they'd heard around the league. These are just rumours, and unsubstantiated ones at that.
> 
> Simmons claimed that he had heard from a "very connected person" who heard from another "very connected person" that the Bosh-Bynum deal is done. Actually done, already agreed upon. Even he seemed a bit skeptical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a good defensive mood if it makes Wade or LeBron get stuck with David Lee as the 2nd best player on the Knicks.

On the other hand, I'm happy with Bynum especially on the defensive end.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont see how we wouldnt do it, if it could be done.

That said, I see Bynum's ceiling as being higher than Bosh's, basically because of his size and defensive capabilities. Whether he ever reaches that potential, due to injuries or lack of desire is a different discussion entirely.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> It's a good defensive mood if it makes Wade or LeBron get stuck with David Lee as the 2nd best player on the Knicks.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm happy with Bynum especially on the defensive end.


Huh? Wade and LeBron play in a difference conference. What do they have to do with the Lakers?

This would be a stupid trade for you guys. There's no reason to go smaller in this league when the talent is already comparable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Adam said:


> Huh? Wade and LeBron play in a difference conference. What do they have to do with the Lakers?
> 
> This would be a stupid trade for you guys. There's no reason to go smaller in this league *when the talent is already comparable.*


But I find Bosh's unblemished knees dead sexy


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You guys see Bosh in the stands for game 2???? 


...the plot thickens


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup. Getting interesting now..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He just wants to come to LA for the MLE and win 5 championships. Clearly.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> He just wants to come to LA for the MLE and win 5 championships. Clearly.


Obviously...he can backup Bynum....obviously


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes not taking minutes away from DJ..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hell no..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL at you guys...

Keep dreaming. I too heard from my friend's good source that his good source said dogs landed on the moon not humans...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> LOL at you guys...
> 
> Keep dreaming. I too heard from my friend's good source that his good source said dogs landed on the moon not humans...


Don't bother trying to explain. I couldn't even convince these idiots that Memphis would never trade us Pau Gasol for Kwame Brown. Wait...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

At least they got rebuilding talent in that deal. 

But Bosh for a breaking down Bynum and trash? Get real. If they were to make any sign and trade they are going to want pieces. Bynum isnt worth jack squat if he's going to miss 1/2-1/4 of the season every year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Bynum has injury problems but he is also the best player of any of the sign and trade deals for Toronto, no other team is offering any player with a peak as high as him. He's also the only player in any of the trades that could act as a defensive anchor.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

While I do agree Bynum has the talent, he also has a very unfavorable contract that I dont think Toronto would be willing to pick up when for just a few more they can keep Bosh, and not have the injury problems.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A big man with knee issues at _this_ age...unload him for anything comparable. You lose a lot defensively but the MLE makes up for it. 

If I'm Toronto I don't necessarily know that I do it...but that's relative to the other offers. You have to get something for Bosh.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

when do u guys next have a 1st rnd pick Bosh for Bynum is not enough, I like Shannon Brown but he is not a good 2nd piece if you guys hada 1st rnd pick maybe we could work something off.
I think at the moment aside freom the Blazers I wouldnt do just Bosh for Lee I would want anbother pieve for the raps perhaps Duhon or and we throw in Calderon.
I think the Blazers are the best canditiate in terms of pieces for Bosh for Oden and Batum would be superb.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you're worried about Bynum's injuries, why the hell would you take Oden? The dude might not ever even play.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> At least they got rebuilding talent in that deal.


Who, Marc Gasol? :laugh: Don't pretend he was a sure thing. 



> But Bosh for a breaking down Bynum and trash? Get real. If they were to make any sign and trade they are going to want pieces. Bynum isnt worth jack squat if he's going to miss 1/2-1/4 of the season every year.


Yeah, your posts aren't good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cap said:


> Who, Marc Gasol? :laugh: Don't pretend he was a sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your posts aren't good.


Marc Gasol was an somewhat unknown talent, but as is almost any foreign player. He was the primary piece the grizzlies wanted. A young big man who they can develop and it turned out well for them. Not only that they received 2 first rounders as well.

Trading Bynum + trash isn't going to land you Bosh. The Raptors have no need/use for the likes of Walton, or Vujacic or any other garbage filler you think is worth something.

Yeah and my posts my not be good by your standards, but at least they are in terms with reality. You seem to be one of those minions out there who still think the Gasol trade was Trash + Trash when in the end it was expiring (Brown) + fillers + prospect + picks.

You thinking the Lakers have a shot at getting Bosh for a breaking down Bynum + your bench garbage are going to be disappointed this offseason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

You seem to think that Toronto has a choice. Keep in mind the Bosh has to ok what team hes going to for a sign and trade to go down. Toronto doesnt really have too much power in this scenario. Bynum + filler is most likely the best you'll get


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Marc Gasol was an somewhat unknown talent, but as is almost any foreign player. He was the primary piece the grizzlies wanted. A young big man who they can develop and it turned out well for them. Not only that they received 2 first rounders as well.
> 
> Trading Bynum + trash isn't going to land you Bosh. The Raptors have no need/use for the likes of Walton, or Vujacic or any other garbage filler you think is worth something.
> 
> ...


You keep saying Bynum is breaking down without actually mentioning his production is a known quantity, while Marc Gasol was a total unknown both in terms of production and injuries. I've always argued that the trade wasn't as bad as people originally said it was, but to think that Bynum and filler isn't a comparable trade to Marc Gasol and filler is really just laughable no matter how you slice it. The statistical realities don't back you up, the consensus at the time about Marc Gasol doesn't back you up, and fact is the Lakers can throw in 2 first rounders in a Bosh deal just like they did in the Pau Gasol deal so the fact that you mention those first rounders in the Gasol deal at all is, well, again just funny. 

So yeah, your posts are terrible. Objectively speaking.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Oden is young and I wouldnt give up on him yet, just like Amare his early career has been hampered by injuries. If we wanted to do a deal for Bynum we w would of probebly doner it before but the talk is Toronto wants 2 good young players in return and Farmer is not good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Or what, they just let Bosh walk? Toronto doesnt really have much leverage in this deal. Who is going to give up two good young players that have big enough contracts to match Bosh's new max, and still be good enough that Bosh will agree to go there?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I still can't believe we pulled that trade off (Kwame for Gasol). It was like highway robbery!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> I still can't believe we pulled that trade off (Kwame for Gasol). It was like highway robbery!


It really isn't as one sided as it seemed at the time.

They got Kwame's expiring deal. 
they got Mark Gasol
They got Javaris Crittenton (turned into a first round pick, not exactly sure when this pick was for as they reacquired their own pick. ) 
They drafted Donté Greene two years ago
And they have our pick this year. 

That said, the lakers would be it a million times over and so would the grizzles I believe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> J (Milwaukee)
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Lakers front office get excited when they were on Bosh's list?
> ...


http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/chat/_/id/32617

Bynum is really paying dividends in the playoffs. Pau and Bosh have too similar of games for us to give up Bynum and his 7 minutes played last game. We cant win the 'ship without Bynum dominating...

end sarcasm

I'll take Bosh.

If it wasnt for two jacked up knees (and him seeming to not have "it")Bynum would be the obvious better fit...but he does have two jacked up knees and sometime has a sulking attitude


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/chat/_/id/32617
> 
> I'll take Bosh.
> 
> If it wasnt for two jacked up knees (and him seeming to not have "it")Bynum would be the obvious better fit...but he does have two jacked up knees and sometime has a sulking attitude


He does pout...and he is certainly not helping us at all now. If his injury is that bad, he should not even suit up. Trade him. Besides, Drew and Gasol don't play well together anyway. C'mon Mitch...pick up the phone!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd love Bosh because he is going to provide more than Bynum has consistently. However it does Seem Pau and Bosh would have very similar style of games, I wonder how that would work together.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

can we do this trade before game 5 please


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MLE Signing
Kobe
Artest
Bosh...Odom
Pau

It's hard not to gush over that lineup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Id like to pick up a vet big to back up Pau. Maybe Brendan Haywood? Or big Z?? Perhaps even Shaq?? (dont shoot me for the last one)


----------

